# center console squeak/rattle noise



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi - has anyone got the same issue? Just w/ elbow pressure on the center console, ANY movement of arm at all and you hear a squeaking/rattle sound. If I open the console and "squeeze" the top section of the lid together w/ my hand get the same sound.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Loose screws on the hinge or that cup that sits inside? A piece of missing felt? Could also line that plastic box with carpeting, Cadillacs come that way. Should give you something extra for three times the price besides a ton of HP you can't use as well as a host of problems. One reason why I lost interest in Cadillacs, a friend purchased a new Caddy at the same time I purchased my Cavalier, his Caddy practically lives in the shop.

If the screws are stripped, putting some hot glue in the screw holes will get them tight. All these snap together parts should be separated by a piece of foam, that could be missing.

Only thing under there is the handbrake and shift linkage, the latter can be problems due to engine vibrations. Was your console ever taken apart? If so, was a plastic tab broken off? That can also be a problem.

I don't share this problem.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I am having this issue too. Any fixes or self diagnose?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes-same issue here.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

1) Open console lid
2) Remove six phillips screws on underneath side- trim plate should slide off (but also check tightness of these screws, could contribute to noise)
3) Remove four small phillips screws in the center and carefully remove plate. This plate should have a little block on top that sticks through the hole.
4) With your hand in the area by where that part just was, grab the latch and extend the top. The two little gears should fall out into your hand.
5) Slide the console top forward/up, out of the track.
6) Add grease to the inner track parts (gearing) as well as the outer tracks.
7) Slide cover back on track
8) Reinstall gears in holes, they should fit into a small slot for them. You may need to move the top back/forth and hold one in to get both gears seated.
9) Reinstall the bumper stop plate over gears and reinstall four small screws, tighten.
10) Reinstall the inner cover plate and six screws, tighten.
11) Test to see if what you did is worth a ****.
12) Keep calm, stay cozy, and keep cruzin.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Added foam to the layers inside the armrest, here are some photos.

View attachment 48441
View attachment 48449
View attachment 48457
View attachment 48465


That plastic overlaps, see I posted armrest was quiet, didn't stay quiet very long, been quiet ever since. Thought all those screws were loose, all were tight, just plastic rubbing against plastic.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks good Nick. I had mine apart and greased all the gearing too, even though mine has been quiet. Not sure f yours was lubed from the factory like that, the 2013/14s are, but mine was bone dry.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Paul72 (Apr 8, 2015)

Have same issue, used Wd 40 special silicone rated for plastic to spray inside of lid. Did the trick for about 6 months, had to reapply as squeak comes back.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup. Same here. Seems worse in the colder months though.


----------

